

Boston Companies Using Ruby on Rails - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/03/22/boston-companies-using-ruby-on-rails/

======
nateaune
If you're a company or organization in Boston and using Django, please submit
your company to this form by 3/29 so we can include you in Kevin's next
article "Boston Companies Using Django" coming out this thursday. Thanks!
[http://noderabbit.wufoo.com/forms/companies-using-django-
in-...](http://noderabbit.wufoo.com/forms/companies-using-django-in-the-
boston-area/)

~~~
nateaune
@kmccarth's BostInnovation article "Boston companies using Django" can be
found here: [http://bostinnovation.com/2011/03/31/boston-companies-
using-...](http://bostinnovation.com/2011/03/31/boston-companies-using-
django/)

Thanks @jtauber for planting the seed for this article.

------
futuremint
Geezeo.com should be on that last, as I wrote their first version in Rails for
them ~4yrs. ago.

However I believe they've moved their official headquarters somewhere to the
wilds of Connecticut.

------
jtauber
Next up we need Boston Companies Using Django

~~~
kmccarth
You got it jtauber. email me at kevin @ bostinnovation.com so we can talk
about this further. thanks for reading

------
wpeterson
The article came out well, happy to debate the merits of Rails as a platform
in the comments here.

------
MortonC
I have been hearing so much about Ruby on Rails lately. I must be badly behind
the times.

~~~
gamache
Just think of it as having missed RoR's Bad Old Days. :)

~~~
codeslush
I've been using rails since alpha and have always found it awesome for my use
cases. A crm system I wrote on it is still on 1.x. (written over 6 years ago).
Sure, some things sucked and some things are now better, but always was
awesome and that's why it has become so popular.

